# Outboard Water Separators - What's your Recommendation



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

What water separator do you recommend? 
Looking for something easy to install, works well, corrosion free and replacement filters are easily obtained locally and on-line. 
Thanks


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

And do they work with pre-mixed gas? I've never used them. 
Will the 2-cycle oil clog the filter over 12/mo time?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mine was on the boat when I got it, The replacements are off the shelf at any boat parts store. I mix oil with my gas. Just changed it and it had a lot of water in it, they work.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Raycor


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You want one like this.....It has a "Stainless steel" mount.











You do NOT want a Black Powdercoated alum unit......In 2 to 3 yrs they look like this.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^ this is exact the ones I use sure is nice to be able to just glance and see if you have any water/trash


----------

